
Google whistleblower launches project to keep tech ethical - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/13/google-whistleblower-launches-project-to-keep-tech-ethical
======
lonelappde
The issue of using children's Google search queries for optimizing Google
recommendations is a weird place to play your ethics flag.

~~~
m463
hmmm... there is probably firmer footing both legally with COPA and probably
public opinion too.

